# Mitre Saw



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm after a cheap mitre saw less than £200 budget. Single bevel and slide will do. Looked at some of the screwfix ones branded Evolution but they all seem to be sold out .

Anyone had any good experiences with some of the cheaper ones?


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I've had a Rexon 8½" sliding chop saw for the last 15 years and it's been fine. If I recall it was £125 from B&Q at the time. I'm not sure if they still retail them over here now though.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Have you tried Toolstation? Similar to Screwfix, with that budget you should get something decent.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

These are actually very good
https://www.toolstop.co.uk/metabo-k...MInbazjZL86QIVQWHmCh353Ax0EAQYASABEgILCfD_BwE


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Walesy. said:


> These are actually very good
> https://www.toolstop.co.uk/metabo-k...MInbazjZL86QIVQWHmCh353Ax0EAQYASABEgILCfD_BwE


Looks good.. Thank you


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

And it is more than you asked for as it is a compound saw.


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Would a mitre box do the job


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

macc70 said:


> Would a mitre box do the job


I have used them and never seem to get a descent accurate cut with them.. Plus if you have to make multiple cuts it's just too time consuming.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Decent discount at the moment on EBay. Just ordered a Metabo KGS305M for around the £270 mark. At that price I'm happy to give the brand a try and it's a lot of Mitre Saw for the money on paper. It should do everything I need anyway.

If I've read up right Hitachi bought Metabo a while back. That doesn't mean anything of itself, but in my head the association should mean a half decent machine. Only other brand I would have considered is an Evolution. Would be best part double money for a Makita, DeWalt or Bosch.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/391940028984


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Many years ago I bought an Elektra Beckum KGS303. So it seems the KGS range is now Metebo.

Works really good.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Maybe something like this:

Makita: https://www.toolstation.com/makita-mls100-1500w-255mm-mitre-saw/p56714


----------

